# Went to an Old Turners Wood Sale



## Vern Tator (Jun 21, 2016)

I helped an aging woodturner sell soome of his 2-3000 blanks last Saturday. I think he liked bandsawing round
blanks more than turning. He had 5 buildings stacked high with blanks, mostly Northwest hardwoods. I surveyed it a few weeks ago and then when we were selling blanks I found a couple of rooms and another 500-1000 blanks we hadn't seen before. Below are some of the blanks that I put on the lathe and cleaned up to see
what they really are. This one was marked Ironwood on one side and T.P. on the other. It is not especially hard, not as hard as Sugar maple, has a grain similar to mahogany, and the coloring is like Koa. Any ideas for id will be appreciated. The pictures are endgrain, flat grain and a closeup of flat grain.

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 22, 2016)

Vern - Its a shot in the dark but look at Tigre Caspi. (Zygia cataract) The color and streaks are right and the end grain looks right too. The pieces I have worked with are light in weight and work very easily. They polish to an almost translucent finish. Of thats it that is one hell of a find.


----------



## DKMD (Jun 22, 2016)

I moved this to the wood ID section since only the more would be able to reply in the previous location.


----------



## phinds (Jun 22, 2016)

Unfortunately there is a glare in the one part of the end grain that is well focused, but from what I can tell, the end grain says no way this is tiger caspi. I could be mis-interpreting it. Can you get a more clear end grain shot?

Seems like it should be fairly easy to ID but I'm drawing a blank ... uh ... oops ... pun not intended.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 22, 2016)

looks like some african mahoghany.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 22, 2016)

No idea Vern. Just tickled silly to see you again.


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 23, 2016)

That's a lot of blanks! How did you sell so many? Folks here on WB may want in on the action. Pic does look like mahogany to me. Chuck


----------

